# Powerline Adapters



## Rabushka (Dec 21, 2007)

This is a reply about powerline adapters for the thread "DirecTV is a bunch of crooks" I have powerline adapters connected to a pioneer Elite TV and via an Ethernet switch to two DVRs and an LG BD390 blue ray player. I download DOD and stream Netflix movies almost instantly. I do have a high speed internet connection and the adapters handle it without any problem. The adapters are not connected to the same circuit. 

I think they are an excellent product. They are working just as well as if the components were hard wired.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Rabushka said:


> This is a reply about powerline adapters for the thread "DirecTV is a bunch of crooks" I have powerline adapters connected to a pioneer Elite TV and via an Ethernet switch to two DVRs and an LG BD390 blue ray player. I download DOD and stream Netflix movies almost instantly. I do have a high speed internet connection and the adapters handle it without any problem. The adapters are not connected to the same circuit.
> 
> I think they are an excellent product. They are working just as well as if the components were hard wired.


Yes, they are good for DOD, and sometimes streaming netflix, they are subject to problems with the quality of the power IE Spikes, fluctions, and etc. The better your powerlines, the better they work. They do not work good for MRV however, most of the time.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Powerline adapters are really hit and miss. I tried two variants in my recently built house, trying several different circuit combinations, and could never get a reliable connection. I switched to wireless N and it works great for everything, including MRV.


----------



## Rabushka (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't use MRV so I haven't been able to check them out in that regard. We do have a good utility in this neck of the woods so maybe that is why they work so well in my setup.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Powerline adapters on their own are probably a good product, but their weakness is the AC lines they use.
This is what makes them "hit or miss".
They might work on two different circuits, but more than likely these two circuits are on the same leg from the transformer. This would mean they bridge the circuits at the power panel, where if they were on two different legs, they'd have to run all the way to the transformer and back.


----------



## Rabushka (Dec 21, 2007)

I understand what you are describing. Now that I think of it they are plugged into two of the original house outlets before we built the additions so they are most likely on the same leg of the utility transformer. Your info could be useful for other users.


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

curt8403 said:


> They do not work good for MRV however, most of the time.


I don't think that is a valid statement. I have been using powerline adapters for MRV with no issues. I don't think the bandwidth needed by MRV is anything special.

As others have already stated, it really depends on your power lines.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I wold go with best connections first 1 Ethernet 2 wireless with a wireless bridge and last the powerline only if the first two is not a option.

If powerline first same circuit if possible.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Rabushka said:


> Now that I think of it they are plugged into two of the original house outlets before we built the additions so they are most likely on the same leg of the utility transformer.


You are forgetting Murphy's law. I think this falls under the 50-50-90 rule. If your odds are 50-50 then there is a 90% chance you won't get the outcome you want.:lol: Since powerline adapters are supposed to work best on the same circuit/leg and your odds are 50-50 being on the same leg- 90% of the time you won't be.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

The powerline adapters i use work great for me, I have my hdtv,oppo blu ray player, roku box and directv hooked up with no problems!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Using the 85Mbps powerline adapters is a hit or miss, all depends on if they both connect to the same 'hot' circuit feed in the breaker box. Even then the smallest thing can cause them to not work. Example, plugging in a battery charger in the same room cause MRV to stop working, video/audio kept pausing all the time. I stongly recommend to just wait for DirecTV's DECA solution or go with hardwired network connections if MRV is the end game.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

p3pilot said:


> I don't think that is a valid statement. I have been using powerline adapters for MRV with no issues. I don't think the bandwidth needed by MRV is anything special.
> 
> As others have already stated, it really depends on your power lines.


If you say that they are good for MRV, you are going to have everyone trying then, and then screaming, like the poster who recently tried them and then posted how Directv was a bunch of Crooks. As you said (and so did I) it depends on the quality of your powerlines. I would try one or two as part of a data network before I ever used them for MRV.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

p3pilot said:


> I don't think that is a valid statement. I have been using powerline adapters for MRV with no issues. I don't think the bandwidth needed by MRV is anything special.
> 
> As others have already stated, it really depends on your power lines.





curt8403 said:


> If you say that they are good for MRV, you are going to have everyone trying then, and then screaming, like the poster who recently tried them and then posted how Directv was a bunch of Crooks. As you said (and so did I) it depends on the quality of your powerlines. I would try one or two as part of a data network before I ever used them for MRV.


"I think" it's best not to recommend them at this point, since they may or may not work well.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

curt8403 said:


> If you say that they are good for MRV, you are going to have everyone trying then, and then screaming, like the poster who recently tried them and then posted how Directv was a bunch of Crooks. As you said (and so did I) it depends on the quality of your powerlines. I would try one or two as part of a data network before I ever used them for MRV.


Before you go spreading the gossip that some of the other drama queens on this forum have you may want to go back and read my thread, since I'm the one that called them crooks.

I NEVER SAID I was using them for MRV. The "regulars" on this board said that, not me. I said it was irrelevant what I was using them for. The fact that D* jerked me around for over two weeks and bold faced lied to me about sending out return labels is why I called them crooks. Once I was shown where it stated no returns I dropped the subject. All D* had to do was tell me this over two weeks ago rather that lying to me and giving me the run around.

I won't vouch for the Powerline Homeplugs that D* uses one way or another but for some reason they didn't work for me. May work for others and in that case, congrats.

Got 3 of them if anybody wants them at a good price!!


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> If you say that they are good for MRV, you are going to have everyone trying then, and then screaming, like *the poster who recently tried them and then posted how Directv was a bunch of Crooks*. As you said (and so did I) it depends on the quality of your powerlines. I would try one or two as part of a data network before I ever used them for MRV.


That poster appeared to have some reading comprehension (and perhaps some anger management issues as indicated by his severely defensive posturing) and therefore not typical of the tech savvy posters who usually take the time to properly test and assess things like this. I don't think everyone would try them withouf first knowing exactly what ther were doing or at least asking some questions here.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

run them through a circuit with gcfi involved and see the fun they can be.
directv never should have advocated these for anything.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

David MacLeod said:


> run them through a circuit with gcfi involved and see the fun they can be.
> directv never should have advocated these for anything.


They should of at least provided a FAQ about all the things that will cause preformance issues with these things.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

As far as D*'s no return policy goes state and local laws usually overrule company policy.


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

curt8403 said:


> If you say that they are good for MRV, you are going to have everyone trying then, and then screaming, like the poster who recently tried them and then posted how Directv was a bunch of Crooks. As you said (and so did I) it depends on the quality of your powerlines. I would try one or two as part of a data network before I ever used them for MRV.


I agree with not recommending them for MRV, but was just correcting what was at least for me not an accurate statement.

MRV has worked as well for me on powerline as it works on my hardwired connections. That all said, it seems to be clear that DECA will be the only supported solution.


----------



## michaelruggeri (Jan 30, 2010)

My barber has a Sony XBR HDTV and said he only needed one powerline adapter to connect it to his Sony Blu Ray player and the internet since Sony XBR's already have a built in ethernet dock and internet connection.

I have the same HDTV set and have ordered a Sony Blu Ray player and one adapter. I assume this is correct.

Any comments?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

michaelruggeri said:


> My barber has a Sony XBR HDTV and said he only needed one powerline adapter to connect it to his Sony Blu Ray player and the internet since Sony XBR's already have a built in ethernet dock and internet connection.
> 
> I have the same HDTV set and have ordered a Sony Blu Ray player and one adapter. I assume this is correct.
> 
> ...


Not sure how a powerline adapter is going to work without a second one. Unless one of your components has powerline built in.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

lgb0250 said:


> Before you go spreading the gossip that some of the other drama queens on this forum have you may want to go back and read my thread, since I'm the one that called them crooks.
> 
> I NEVER SAID I was using them for MRV. The "regulars" on this board said that, not me. I said it was irrelevant what I was using them for. The fact that D* jerked me around for over two weeks and bold faced lied to me about sending out return labels is why I called them crooks. Once I was shown where it stated no returns I dropped the subject. All D* had to do was tell me this over two weeks ago rather that lying to me and giving me the run around.
> 
> ...


first, Lets hope that you are able to sell your powerline adaptors.
Second, It is clear that you did have a problem getting them to work, which is my point, (They do not work for everyone)
You did say you had problems with Audio and Video.
"
Tried to use them on my system and they just would not work no matter what I tried. Just herky jerky audio and video. "
I leave the readers to decide.


----------



## rayjoe2 (Apr 15, 2009)

A bit late but have been using powerline for some time doing MRV with good success


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Important to remember: Powerline adaptors do work for some people for MRV, but for others they do not.
Directv no longer sells Powerline adaptors


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

This thread was dead almost 3 months ago.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Shades228 said:


> This *thread *was dead almost 3 months ago.


But not adapters though.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Indeed. I use 3 of them in my place--Netgear XE104s--and they work wonderfully for MRV.


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

I have 4 in place. I have 2 Netgear XAV2001's, 1 XAV101, and 1 XAV1004. I was lucky to find all of these as open box specials at one of the local electronics store. MRV for both SD and HD has been working perfectly as well as Netflix and Playon via MediaShare.


----------



## dgordo (Aug 29, 2004)

I set up my neighbors MRV using 200Mbps powerline adapters. It works flawlessly, no noticeable difference between his setup and my hardwired CAT5 setup.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dgordo said:


> I set up my neighbors MRV using 200Mbps powerline adapters. It works flawlessly, no noticeable difference between his setup and my hardwired CAT5 setup.


some have good luck and others don't.
This is the problem with both powerline & wireless and using MRV.
If it's working well for you, then there is no need to change.
On the other hand, for the cost of either, the DECA upgrade would be the better way to go, as it works for EVERYONE.


----------

